# So my dp just went away for 5 minutes...



## Lucas10 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I'm extremely happy to say that I just experienced life without dp for a short amount of time... I was just on my way back from the beach, listening to music, and trying to stay in the present moment. i suggest you all look up eckhart tolle because he has helped me so much, and just helped me get rid of my dp! Then I suddenly felt like a wave of emotion and appreciation, and I can't even remember what happened clearly because it happened so quickly, but I suddenly felt like the dp lifted off, like someone had lifted the glass pane in front of me. i took my earphones out because I was in disbelief and just looked around in bewilderment. Like there was an instant beauty to everything around me. Believe it or not, I can finally remember what my life was like before dp. Like I now know that there is a way out and I'm so happy right now. Being 15 years old, it's been quite the experience but I now have hope.

When the dp lifted off for those 5 minutes, the music coming from the car radio didn't sound 2d like it always did, it sounded 3D... Like REAL. It sounded so colourful and beautiful. Also, the things around me seemed sharper. When I looked at my hand, instead of seeing one big blur ( if you know what I mean), I could see the details on my hand, like the crisp image of my hand... In 3D! It was simply there! I started touching things and they felt there!!! Everything was real and vivid. It's like when you wear sunglasses for a long time, and then take them off and everything looks high quality. But with this, literally all your senses sharpen. It is honestly a beautiful experience. When this was happening, I was like, is this what it's like then? Because it felt so different from what we are used to.

Now I seriously suggest that you search up eckhart tolle guys. If possible, buy his book called the power of now because it helped me so much. 
I can't say I'm 100% recovered now, but I do have hope for me and for all of you.
We will get out of this shit! Don't worry <3


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

How r u only 15 experiencing this omg


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

any progress is good progress!


----------



## Sugar Dalia (Aug 6, 2016)

That's awesome, just keep going


----------



## Lucas10 (Nov 6, 2014)

alnadine20 said:


> How r u only 15 experiencing this omg


I've had it since 13... It's been so hard. I guess the earlier that I have it the earlier it will go away.


----------

